# Id please



## CP77 (Aug 5, 2011)

It's bucephalandra or not? Or it's new species? Help me please!













Thanks before
Sahal
[email protected]


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi Sahal,
is it from Borneo? In the wild Buce occurs only on that island.
Plants looking roughly like Bucephalandra but belonging to other genera (e.g. Aridarum) do exist. For ID You have to check the inflorescences by cutting off the spathe and exposing the inner part (spadix) with the actual flowers, as shown here by Massimo: www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWN4PAzH5cA
Then make a close-up picture of that inner part and post it here.

I think, e.g. Junglemike (Michael Lo) can judge it.


----------



## CP77 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hello miremonster

Thanks so much.
Yes, it's from Borneo. I was compare with piptosphata, aridarum, and bucep. I think it's very near with bucep. Spathe, leaf, ryzhome, and root same with bucep. But bucep or piptosphata has not bulb, like this. Maybe I will gibe name with bucepalandra bulb.

Best regards
Sahal


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

The look of the spathe etc. isn't sufficient for ID. As I mentioned, the inner part of the inflorescence - the spadix - has to be checked. If that part looks like that in Massimo's video - or also here: http://junglemikey.blogspot.de/2013/01/the-spadix-of-bucephalandra-aridarum.html - then it's a Buce.


----------

